# 31 outlaws rub



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

jus got my 31 outlaws and i have a 2 inch extreme lift the tires rub horrible i have aftermarket itp rims , wat should i do ? im so lost, please help me yall


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Man, i dont know what's up. My cousing has 30" backs on a 05 with the 2" extreme lift and it dont come close to rubbing.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

i just dont wanna have to go smaller, bc i dont like gorillas id have to go 29.5 and get new 12's


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Give us some more information... where do they rub? is it front or back? only when turning? if it's only rubbing on the floorboards when turning, you can try this.. http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=407


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

they rub on the back side of the floorboard i cant even turn the fronts at all when on the ground


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

i liked that video idea, ima have to do that, thanks for bringing it up man


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

backwoodsboy70 said:


> i liked that video idea, ima have to do that, thanks for bringing it up man


that's what we're here for... :bigok:

I haven't heard of anyone having that much rubbing issues though... can you post some pics?


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

i can tommrow for yall its dark now lol


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

One thing you can do is add a pipe lift... I know plenty of guys with 31's with the pipe lift that have plenty of room to spare. Of course, even with just the 2" lift, I don't understand why you have such a problem. I do know that the extreme lifts are bad about bending, wondering if that could be your problem.. when you post pics, take a couple of your lift brackets.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

*31" outlaws*

i have a buddy that had 31s on his 650 with a 2" extreme and they did not rub on the rear but did rub up front when he turned. he had the msa trooper rims. i to have the extreme lift on my bike and we have not had any issues with the lift bending at all. you might look at some wheel spacers.:thinking:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah just do the flooboard heating process & that will solve that... They will still probably run the front plastic shroud underneath the bumper, so your probably gonna have to trim that too, we had to on phreebsd's brute.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Mine don't rub....not sure. :33::bigok:


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

BTW, I sent you a pm on your question.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Gonna have to turn the springs all the way up too, and it should only rub the front bash plate at full turn and you need to heat the rear floor boards and mold (as directed in the how to's).


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

thanks everyone, yeah im gonna heat the floor boards, and my extreme lift is new lol its not even a month old and my springs are turned all the way up, so ima give it a shotartay:


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

To be rubbing that bad, how much air pressure ya got in them 31's. Have ya got em blowed up till there 32's?? lol


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

king05 said:


> To be rubbing that bad, how much air pressure ya got in them 31's. Have ya got em blowed up till there 32's?? lol


this is true also!


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

lol na there aired up to like 6psi or sumthin


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i have 31s on my brute and all i have is a 2in extreme and a 1.5 pipe lift all the way around and i have plenty of room except when i turn all the way it jus barley rubs the front inner floor board. 


this my setup wit the 31s. i have plenty of room in the back and my shocks r turned all the way down


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

hows the pipe lift,? wont it destroy the cv's at that extreme of an angle ? is it worth doin or am i askin for trouble ?


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i like my pipe lift alot one of the best bang for the buck mod i have dne and im rideing on stock axles except for one rhino and i have had this setup for a good while and havent had any axle trouble. jus gt to watch ur throttle control is all/


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

heres the pics of the 31's


----------

